# Ice cream cake 3rd week flower



## 840/2always (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey guys like the title says. Hope you like the pictures. Any questions or remarks welcome.


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't understand your title.  "*Ice cream cake 3rd week flower 1st day...* 3rd week in veg.....1st day in flower? Looks more to me like weed 3 in flower.


----------



## 840/2always (Feb 28, 2021)

putembk said:


> Don't understand your title.  "*Ice cream cake 3rd week flower 1st day...* 3rd week in veg.....1st day in flower? Looks more to me like weed 3 in flower.


It’s the third week of flower 1st day of the third week.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2021)

Looking good.


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2021)

Oh, duh.   Yep for 3 wks.


----------



## 840/2always (Feb 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good.


Thank you Mr W. H. Wish I could share the smell.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 1, 2021)

Are you sure? Your hairs are starting to turn brown and there is a decent amount of trichome production. By all standards, that would be pretty amazing. 

15 days since you flipped the light or 15 days since you started seeing flowers forming? 

If it truly was 15 days since you flipped, those hairs are likely telling you they have been pollinated.


----------



## 840/2always (Mar 1, 2021)

Chad.Westport said:


> Are you sure? Your hairs are starting to turn brown and there is a decent amount of trichome production. By all standards, that would be pretty amazing.
> 
> 15 days since you flipped the light or 15 days since you started seeing flowers forming?
> 
> If it truly was 15 days since you flipped, those hairs are likely telling you they have been pollinated.


Thank you I’ll keep that in mind when I have any other plant growing next to it. She’s the only thing in the tent. Was neuting excessive for the correction of the hst lst 
Yeah she’s going to me a month into flower this Thursday.


----------



## 840/2always (Mar 1, 2021)

Neither is there signs of herm. I think she’s just a queen lol.


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)

I agree with Chad.    Sure looks like they have been in flower longer than 3 weeks.


----------



## 840/2always (Mar 1, 2021)

Can’t upload the calendar but yeah gods honest truth.


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)

Mine is not to question why mine is just to do or die.....good luck.  Should be nice smoke.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 1, 2021)

840/2always said:


> Neither is there signs of herm. I think she’s just a queen lol.


She's certainly looking great. Nice job  Enjoy that smoke when it comes down!


----------



## 840/2always (Mar 1, 2021)

Chad.Westport said:


> She's certainly looking great. Nice job  Enjoy that smoke when it comes down!


Thank you. Any one know if gifting if legal yet?


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)

840/2always said:


> Thank you. Any one know if gifting if legal yet?


What do you mean...gifting?


----------



## guerilla1950 (Mar 1, 2021)

i would think not


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)

These are the rules of MP. The two things that has changed since these were written is we do allow sports talk and because of the legalization in many states we allow seed trading at your own risk.



******************

With many thousands of people from many, many cultures and countries from around the world all in a group such as this one, it's necessary to have some very basic rules.

The purpose of the rules is not to restrict anyone's rights or make it so that they can't express themselves, but only to make sure that the more obvious manner of insults, flaming, and use of foul language are not problems here.

If you have any doubt about what is allowed or not, please PM one of the Moderators or MarPassion, if you would be more comfortable speaking with him, and present what you would like to do BEFORE you do it. If this is done, it will make every one's time here more enjoyable.

Please remember that the open and real-time nature of Marijuana Passion Forums makes it is impossible for us to vouch for the validity of any content posted. As such, we are not responsible for any messages posted nor the consequences of following any advice offered within Forum posts. The views expressed in the posts you will find in these forums belong solely to their respective authors and do not necessarily reflect the views of Marijuana Passion, its affiliates, and/or donors. If you find any posts in these Forums to be offensive or objectionable, please contact us via email to the address offered as a contact for the Forums or use the 'report this post' button in the discussion forums. If we determine that removal of a post or posts is necessary, we will make all reasonable efforts to do so in a timely manner.

The publication of this site and the use of the material on this site is meant neither to be an act of conspiracy or an intent to conspire against any statutes, regardless of jurisdiction, state, federal, national or international.


1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.

Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.

2. Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using derogatory names toward another member, degrading comments, racial insults and sexist comments are not acceptable for use anywhere in the open forums.

3. The use of Avatars or signature lines that could be offensive to others is not acceptable. Pictures of inappropriate content can be deleted by the site staff without warning. Please, just be polite and considerate of all the other members. Picture yourself in a giant auditorium full of thousands of people from across the world. Don't do anything here that would be offensive if you put it on a giant screen in front of all the people in that auditorium. Common sense should be applied when thinking of this rule.

4. The discussion of illegal drugs other than Marijuana is not allowed in any form whatever. This site is for the discussion of Marijuana. Other sites are available for other topics. If you wish to discuss other drugs, then please do so at another site.

5. Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't do that here. We're here to get away from that type of thing, not to participate in it.

6. The copying of copyrighted material from other sites and sources should be done in moderation. Small amounts of data or material is ok to reference, but please post a link to the source of the data or material so that others do not consider your usage as "stealing".

7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.

8. Please, for your own protection, do not post pictures or information about yourself or your life that would make it possible for the police to use against you or the site. No real life photos of yourself or family and friends. Anyone in the world can come to our site and look at anything you post. Be safe. Be free. Stay free.

9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart.

10. Trading seeds among members is not allowed.

11. You will not to impersonate any person or entity, forge headers or otherwise manipulate identifiers in order to disguise the origin of any posting, nor collect or store personal data about other users of Marijuana Passion forums.

12.You will not post advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or solicitations, all of which are inappropriate and prohibited in Marijuana Passion Forums. This includes any solicitations to buy or sell a product or service of any kind.

13. You will not attempt to access any protected sections of Marijuana Passion website or Forums, nor make use of any hacks, cracks, bug exploits, etc. to bypass or modify the features of the forum software at any Marijuana Passion website.

14. You will, if asked by a representative of the Forums, cease posting any content, and/or links to content, deemed inappropriate by the staff of the Forums.

15. The Marijuana Passion Forums are not public domain and membership can be withdrawn by the board owner at any time for any reason. The moderators reserve the right to refuse or delete any message for any reason.

16. You must be 18 years old, or older, to be a member of this site.

17.You will not discuss politics, religion, saints.

These Forums do not and cannot review all of the content of every message posted and do not accept responsibility for the contents of any messages. We reserve the right to delete any message in our Forums for any reason whatsoever. Should you continue to post messages that violate the rules of the Forums, your account may be terminated, your access to the Forums may be banned, and your service provider(s) may be contacted about your behavior.
If you agree to our Acceptable Use Policy above feel free to continue. However, if you do not agree with any of our policies please do not join our community.

Although the administrators and moderators of Marijuana Forum will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Marijuana Forum, nor Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.

By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.

The owners of Marijuana Forum reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.

This site has always been a refuge for those who dislike the tension and aggravation of other sites that allow the things we don't. We have a very friendly, caring and helpful membership here. Please help us to keep it that way.

Thank you,
Moderators of Marijuana Passion


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)

I see nothing directly pertaining to "gifting".  But to do this in the open forums is not advised and would be watched carefully.  Share is better but again there is a better place.  Absolutely no selling of any drugs including Marijuana are allowed.  Including PM's.  Any violation of these rules would call for immediate banning from the site. 

Pute


----------



## 840/2always (Mar 1, 2021)

Thank you for that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)

You can trade beans or gift beans but not on the open forum. That's what Private Messaging is for. Im growing stuff right now that was gifted to me by a brother that post here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)

One of these is an Auto called Gabagoo and the other is not an Auto,, its a cross with C99.


----------



## 840/2always (Mar 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> One of these is an Auto called Gabagoo and the other is not an Auto,, its a cross with C99.
> I’ll take them?





putembk said:


> What do you mean...gifting?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)

No,what i mean is thats what im growing and they were given/gifted to me by one of my brothers here on MP.


----------



## 840/2always (Mar 2, 2021)

Oh I see, sorry.


----------

